# Holland & Holland



## rdabpenman (May 29, 2014)

English Walnut gun stock on some Bolt Action pens.
Cross cut, turned, sanded to 400X, applied 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1HollandampHollandCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07810Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## manbuckwal (May 29, 2014)

Nice photo display Les. Not sure if it's just me, but the pen photo is kinda fuzzy.


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice photo display Les. Not sure if it's just me, but the pen photo is kinda fuzzy.


That smoke is getting to you take the mask off lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2014)

Good job Les.


----------



## Sprung (May 29, 2014)

Very nice, Les!


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 1, 2014)

We're you shortening the stock for.someone and used the cutoffs for pens? It's seems like a huge shortening for a stock is why I ask. 

And HandH? Where's the rest of it?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> We're you shortening the stock for.someone and used the cutoffs for pens? It's seems like a huge shortening for a stock is why I ask.
> 
> And HandH? Where's the rest of it?



Cody, He mentioned it here

http://woodbarter.com/threads/future-pen-blanks.14989/


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 1, 2014)

I was really hoping he was shortening it for a ten year old and had the rest of the gun. Lol. 

Thanks for the link explaining this.


----------

